# **octopus help**



## mitch_reptiles_2008 (Apr 5, 2008)

im lookin to keep an octopus at home. i have researched what i can about them and im looking to get a bimac. i would appreciate any help/advice on this particular species and the requirements. also, i would gratley appreciate it if anyone would know where i could get hold of one as it is proving rather difficult. Thanks alot. mitch :2thumb:


----------



## owlbassboy (Jun 26, 2008)

imo they are too intelligent to be banged up in home aquaria but it can be done. i think there was a girl on Reef Face - Reef and Marine Fish Keeping Forum (Powered by Invision Power Board) that kept one but im not too sure. im from northern ireland so im not sure where you could get one at. where abouts in england are you at ill see if i can find a supplier.


----------



## mitch_reptiles_2008 (Apr 5, 2008)

owlbassboy said:


> imo they are too intelligent to be banged up in home aquaria but it can be done. i think there was a girl on Reef Face - Reef and Marine Fish Keeping Forum (Powered by Invision Power Board) that kept one but im not too sure. im from northern ireland so im not sure where you could get one at. where abouts in england are you at ill see if i can find a supplier.


i have a special air tight tank for them mate. i no that loads of people keep them, all wild caught though. I live in nottingham mate so any help locating one would really be appreciated!:notworthy:


----------



## owlbassboy (Jun 26, 2008)

ive put a message to the sponsors to see if anyone can get one. ill let you know when i hear any news if they can get one.


----------



## mitch_reptiles_2008 (Apr 5, 2008)

thanks alot mate, really appreciate that!!!:notworthy:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

the wholesaler TMC often get them in. So nearly any marine stockist in the country should be able to get you one as most of them use TMC. Dobbies garden centres use them exclusively so try one of them if there's one near you


----------



## mitch_reptiles_2008 (Apr 5, 2008)

bump to all of you for giving me advice :notworthy: i appreciate it!! keep the advice comin guys!!!!!


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

how much do they go for?


----------



## wayne g (Mar 4, 2008)

the only place to get all the info you need is here imo....
TONMO.com Forums

join up and post a wanted thread to get help in the uk.
also read...read....and read as these guys need really correct care to thrive!
they live on average for around 18 months escape VERY easily and die often.
if you get a female it will also die very soon after spawning.
please....PLEASE.....read up as much as possible before going for it.
:2thumb:


----------



## The Chillinator (Jun 26, 2008)

Join up at Tomno, they give great advice. Most pussies usually sell for around £20-£80. Be warned though, these are very difficult to keep if you don't have the right equipment and have relatively short lifespans, also your tank must be 100% secure as these are excellent escape artists.


----------



## DarkEntity (Jul 4, 2008)

Octopi are bad household pets, they rarely live long at all, and most end up dead on the floor.


----------



## mitch_reptiles_2008 (Apr 5, 2008)

Pleccy22 said:


> Join up at Tomno, they give great advice. Most pussies usually sell for around £20-£80. Be warned though, these are very difficult to keep if you don't have the right equipment and have relatively short lifespans, also your tank must be 100% secure as these are excellent escape artists.


thanks but i have already researched bout them escapin, hense the air tight tank  lol :2thumb:


----------



## mitch_reptiles_2008 (Apr 5, 2008)

DarkEntity said:


> Octopi are bad household pets, they rarely live long at all, and most end up dead on the floor.


i think they are fantastic pets. i no their life span is only 1-1.5 yrs. but its me that wants one, ive done my research and spent the money! anybody on here experienced keepin one??


----------



## The Chillinator (Jun 26, 2008)

If you know what you're doing, get one! :2thumb:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

DarkEntity said:


> Octopi are bad household pets, they rarely live long at all, and most end up dead on the floor.


 
so that means no one should keep them then?

what about the people who keep them for their lifespan and don't have them on the floor?

So what if they're fragile. If someone knows how to do it and wants to do it properly then let them. You can't just blanket it with a 'no don't do it' answer. You have no idea how its going to be looked after


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

mike515 said:


> so that means no one should keep them then?


Where exactly did he say that? I certainly cant see it. :whip:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

"Octopi are bad household pets, they rarely live long at all, and most end up dead on the floor"

seems to me like he disaproves of keeping them.

May be wrong. May not be. Just stating my opinion


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes, it sounds like he disapproves of keeping them in home aquaria, but he did not say that no one should keep them. You're putting words into his mouth. :devil:

Btw, miss me over the weekend? :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## platypus (Aug 27, 2007)

*Octopus*

I have had several over the years , now that biorb do a marine converstion kit it is even better . I did my own when the biube came out the little buggers cannot get out of them . They generally last between 1-3 years depending on sex and feeding and species. I have a californian sps. at the moment although i realy like the mimic ones best but they are expensive . They are super smart and have excellent eyesight and they are easily spooked until they get used to you . They generally cost £45 ish for a common type . These are personal observations so don't bomdard me with four pages of insults and what i have done wrong over 12 years of keeping these very interesting little chaps . Also fish do not form part of a adequately fed octopus diet . I have had one fish with the last two i have had they love shrimps and the occasional crab . Hope these ramblings are of some help and there is a shop near me that gets them in now and then.


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Mitch perhaps ring up wharf aquatics im sure i've seen one in there before, plus they can get pretty much anything you want:2thumb:


----------



## mitch_reptiles_2008 (Apr 5, 2008)

Jb1432 said:


> Mitch perhaps ring up wharf aquatics im sure i've seen one in there before, plus they can get pretty much anything you want:2thumb:


do i no u lol, not bein rude, just wonderd??


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

nah esfa. havent been on here much to be honest.

how was the drinking?


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

mike515 said:


> nah esfa. havent been on here much to be honest.
> 
> how was the drinking?


bloody bad... started friday at about 1pm, finsished about 4am this morning lol


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

good work mate. how was the 'lemonade' lol


----------



## DarkEntity (Jul 4, 2008)

mike515 said:


> so that means no one should keep them then?
> 
> what about the people who keep them for their lifespan and don't have them on the floor?
> 
> So what if they're fragile. If someone knows how to do it and wants to do it properly then let them. You can't just blanket it with a 'no don't do it' answer. You have no idea how its going to be looked after


Its EXTREMELY rare for an Octopus to live in captivity for anywhere near its expected life span in the wild. They are just not a good option as a water pet.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

mike515 said:


> good work mate. how was the 'lemonade' lol


The lemonade was great  but my mate started on the coke-cola... :whip::whip::whip:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Esfa said:


> The lemonade was great  but my mate started on the coke-cola... :whip::whip::whip:


oh dear. that's not good.

Im not a fan of coca cola. horrible stuff. i'll just stick to alcohol and lemonade lol


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

mike515 said:


> oh dear. that's not good.
> 
> Im not a fan of coca cola. horrible stuff. i'll just stick to alcohol and lemonade lol


haha, i shall. My mate just came online and she's telling me what I was doing. :blush:

Apparently I was walking around with my toothpaste and just chatting to people I didnt know about it. 

and then she found me by the toilets shouting at something :lol2::lol2:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Esfa said:


> haha, i shall. My mate just came online and she's telling me what I was doing. :blush:
> 
> Apparently I was walking around with my toothpaste and just chatting to people I didnt know about it.
> 
> and then she found me by the toilets shouting at something :lol2::lol2:


the sign that you've had fun. If you can't remember it, it was probably a good night. that or a really really bad one that you just hope no one else remembers lol


----------



## Stoke Lad (Jan 26, 2007)

seems a bit cruel keeping such an amazing creature in something it wants to get out of and won't live its life expectancy in just because we would like one.



imo anyway, don't throw me off the gangplank :2thumb:


----------

